# Lib Tech Skunk Ape



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Triple xXx said:


> I just bought a new 2011 Lib Tech Skunk Ape. Basically the wide version of the Travis Rice C2 BTX. I have never ridden it yet.
> 
> Was just curious on what you like about the board and what bindings you would recommend?
> 
> ...


check out the rome 390 boss and the flux rk45's. both really good all mountain focused bindings (which you will probably need on a skunk ape ). let us know how you like the skunk i was always interested in it having a size 11 boot, but i just decided on the t rice myself haha.


----------



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> check out the rome 390 boss and the flux rk45's. both really good all mountain focused bindings (which you will probably need on a skunk ape ). let us know how you like the skunk i was always interested in it having a size 11 boot, but i just decided on the t rice myself haha.




Well how do you like the T.Rice??? Is that the new T.Rice you have?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Triple xXx said:


> Well how do you like the T.Rice??? Is that the new T.Rice you have?


yeah its ILL. the skunk ape was a GREAT choice you are going to have a blast. one of the best decks out there


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have Ride Delta's on my skunk ape - this years

Absolutely love the board, its destroying everything I throw at it so far, between ripping down groomers to floating through trees, a few drops between 5' and 10', and some beginner level park stuff (not a park guy for the most part) (

My old and first board is a Burton Dominant with freestyle bindings so the difference is night and day - You're gonna love it!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Best graphic of the Lib Line this year, I wish they had that graphic on the Dark Series. 

The 2011 Skunk Ape graphic was based off of this Lib:










Doughboy Shredder!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Best graphic of the Lib Line this year, I wish they had that graphic on the Dark Series.
> 
> The 2011 Skunk Ape graphic was based off of this Lib:
> 
> ...


FUCK YES!! i was thinking of getting one i saw on ebay


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> FUCK YES!! i was thinking of getting one i saw on ebay


hope you have an extra 500 lying around.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade bindings for my c2 btx. At first i was thinking union forces but i've decided on a stiffer binding for all mountain free ride.

Burton Cartel or Ride SPI is what i'm thinking.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Quattro said:


> I'm looking to upgrade bindings for my c2 btx. At first i was thinking union forces but i've decided on a stiffer binding for all mountain free ride.
> 
> Burton Cartel or Ride SPI is what i'm thinking.


I got the SPi's for my '11 Dark Series, they are sick!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Triple xXx said:


> I just bought a new 2011 Lib Tech Skunk Ape. Basically the wide version of the Travis Rice C2 BTX. I have never ridden it yet.
> 
> Was just curious on what you like about the board and what bindings you would recommend?
> 
> ...


Oh and the Skunk ape is the wide version of the TRS not the Rice.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> hope you have an extra 500 lying around.


for a mervin classic, i definitely do


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm riding a 09/10 skunk ape. absolutely love it. my old board was a ride yukon. which is also a big wide board. but the skunk ape just blows it out of the water. I never knew a board could feel so damn good. first time I rode it I felt the most comfortable riding all over the mountain that i've ever felt.


I got the 165 board. I'm 6'4" with a size 13 boot. I'd love to demo one of those behemoth 180's on a deep pow day. that would be really fun.


----------



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> i'm riding a 09/10 skunk ape. absolutely love it. my old board was a ride yukon. which is also a big wide board. but the skunk ape just blows it out of the water. I never knew a board could feel so damn good. first time I rode it I felt the most comfortable riding all over the mountain that i've ever felt.
> 
> 
> I got the 165 board. I'm 6'4" with a size 13 boot. I'd love to demo one of those behemoth 180's on a deep pow day. that would be really fun.




What bindings do you use?


----------



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

Quattro said:


> I'm looking to upgrade bindings for my c2 btx. At first i was thinking union forces but i've decided on a stiffer binding for all mountain free ride.
> 
> Burton Cartel or Ride SPI is what i'm thinking.




What do you think about the Cartel Re:Flex?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> for a mervin classic, i definitely do


Where is the best place to sell a Mervin classic? I have a '92-'93 Matt Cummins I wouldn't mind parting with for the right price. I hear about people getting good cash for them but would hate to list it on eBay and get nothing for it.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> Where is the best place to sell a Mervin classic? I have a '92-'93 Matt Cummins I wouldn't mind parting with for the right price. I hear about people getting good cash for them but would hate to list it on eBay and get nothing for it.


if you list it on ebay, it'll sell for a good price just as long as you put a reasonable reserve on it. i sold one of my 3 original skate bananas for more than 500 bucks with a 350 dollar reserve.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Triple xXx said:


> I just bought a new 2011 Lib Tech Skunk Ape. Basically the wide version of the Travis Rice C2 BTX. I have never ridden it yet.


I was under the impression that the Skunk Ape was the wide version of the TRS C2BTX. And is the "TNT Base" extruded? 
..Sorry didn't read to the end of the thread before posting what someone already said


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> Where is the best place to sell a Mervin classic? I have a '92-'93 Matt Cummins I wouldn't mind parting with for the right price. I hear about people getting good cash for them but would hate to list it on eBay and get nothing for it.


This one?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> This one?


Not that specific one but yes that model. Here is mine.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> Not that specific one but yes that model. Here is mine.


Is that the one you just posted on Lib's FB page?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Is that the one you just posted on Lib's FB page?


Yes...on the Lib FB page it was with my T Rice and my wife's Gnu CC


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Is that the one you just posted on Lib's FB page?


check the pic of me in NYC in the snowstorm, speaking of libs FB page


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

That was me that responded.

If you put it on Ebay, you will get 100-300 for it. I got one on my wall.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's me on that Lib MC from 93


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> Here's me on that Lib MC from 93


what mountain?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> what mountain?


Hyak at snoqualime pass, wa


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> That was me that responded.
> 
> If you put it on Ebay, you will get 100-300 for it. I got one on my wall.


Yea I think I will just hang mine too.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Quattro said:


> I'm looking to upgrade bindings for my c2 btx. At first i was thinking union forces but i've decided on a stiffer binding for all mountain free ride.
> 
> Burton Cartel or Ride SPI is what i'm thinking.


I really liked the spi's but the heel of my boot wouldnt go all the way down so, the alpha were super stiff but for some reason my f20 salomon dont match up with ride bindings that well.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*Whats This?*

Just got this board in the mail, its not the graphic i ordered. Ive looked around and can't find it anywhere. Does anybody know what this is? Thanks


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

It looks SICKKK. Is it a Skunk Ape? I cant read it.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd say they sent you next years board. Nice!

I dont know libs though, but I havent seen that before.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sickkkkk!!!! Next Years Board!!!

That base is sick!


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Agreed...that is freaking sick, I liked the 2010-2011 graphics but that is even better.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*New graphic*

Don't get me wrong the board is sick! I just had my mind set on the graphic that is being shown on the Lib Tech Web site. They were closed for the holidays so I haven't been able to get any answers until now. I will let you guys know when I find out.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*Old i phone Camera sucks but its a SKUNK APE*

sorry for bad pic but here it is


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*topskunkape*

top is sick butt the bottom is whats up see next post


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*Look at this bottom*

This bottom sheet with the other top would be perfect.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are looking to return it, I would try posting it first for sale first, you might be able to get more than what you paid for it.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*I might be interested in selling it???*

Just heard back from LIB Tech. I ordered a 2010-2011 and they sent the wrong board. This IS the 2011-2012 Skunk Ape that their pros are testing out right now. This board is not out yet and NOBODY has it. They apologized and then told me I got lucky. 
OK, so I have this board that maybe I want to keep, but if the price was worth my time I would sell it, and get the graphic that I originally
wanted.
What do you guys think I could get for this board? I paid $560 something plus tax.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> Just got this board in the mail, its not the graphic i ordered. Ive looked around and can't find it anywhere. Does anybody know what this is? Thanks


thats a 2012 model. WOW you're lucky


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> Just heard back from LIB Tech. I ordered a 2010-2011 and they sent the wrong board. This IS the 2011-2012 Skunk Ape that their pros are testing out right now. This board is not out yet and NOBODY has it. They apologized and then told me I got lucky.
> OK, so I have this board that maybe I want to keep, but if the price was worth my time I would sell it, and get the graphic that I originally
> wanted.
> What do you guys think I could get for this board? I paid $560 something plus tax.


i wouldnt sell it unless you are dying to get more money back for it. i would show it off to people frankly hahaha


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> Just heard back from LIB Tech. I ordered a 2010-2011 and they sent the wrong board. This IS the 2011-2012 Skunk Ape that their pros are testing out right now. This board is not out yet and NOBODY has it. They apologized and then told me I got lucky.
> OK, so I have this board that maybe I want to keep, but if the price was worth my time I would sell it, and get the graphic that I originally
> wanted.
> What do you guys think I could get for this board? I paid $560 something plus tax.



Buy the one you want and put that one on Ebay, you should easily get over what you paid for it, I would think. I agree the last years graphics are better, but that board is sick!


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*One of a kind skunk ape for sale on ebay*

OK you got me! I put it up on e-bay with a $750 reserve on it. And a thousand dollar by it now tag on it. Sorry I need the money kinda. I want the 2011 skunk and some bindings and new boots why I am at it. I can't help my self. It probably won't sell but its worth a shot. 

The following links should get you to it. Some one will be the lucky punk to punk to break this baby in but it doesn't need to be me. Go on a get yours if you want it.

165WSKUNKAPE2012 What?
Burton Snowboards items - Get great deals on Cheap Snowboards, Discount Snowboards items on eBay.com!


2011-2012 LIB TECH SKUNK APE*BRAND NEW* - eBay (item 180608238830 end time Jan-10-11 18:25:50 PST)


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> OK you got me! I put it up on e-bay with a $750 reserve on it. And a thousand dollar by it now tag on it. Sorry I need the money kinda. I want the 2011 skunk and some bindings and new boots why I am at it. I can't help my self. It probably won't sell but its worth a shot.
> 
> The following links should get you to it. Some one will be the lucky punk to punk to break this baby in but it doesn't need to be me. Go on a get yours if you want it.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> OK you got me! I put it up on e-bay with a $750 reserve on it. And a thousand dollar by it now tag on it. Sorry I need the money kinda. I want the 2011 skunk and some bindings and new boots why I am at it. I can't help my self. It probably won't sell but its worth a shot.
> 
> The following links should get you to it. Some one will be the lucky punk to punk to break this baby in but it doesn't need to be me. Go on a get yours if you want it.
> 
> ...


You should probably get one of your friends who has a higher ebay rating to sell the board. I would never send more than $10 to someone on ebay with a rating of 9, like yourself.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*Just testing the water*

I am just testing the water. if it sells great if not, I will gladly rock this board on my tour of Colorado later this month. The guy i used to list it has %100 e-bay satisfaction what do you expect, its a privet sale. So if you think its overpriced I would agree, but try and get this board and see if you can find just one other example!!! YOU WON'T!!! 
Honestly I have mixed feelings about selling this board, I want to ride it but I also want the 2011 skunk ape. So I will be happy ether way. Just thought someone else might want to be the "first guy to get the new toy".


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> I am just testing the water. if it sells great if not, I will gladly rock this board on my tour of Colorado later this month. The guy i used to list it has %100 e-bay satisfaction what do you expect, its a privet sale. So if you think its overpriced I would agree, but try and get this board and see if you can find just one other example!!! YOU WON'T!!!
> Honestly I have mixed feelings about selling this board, I want to ride it but I also want the 2011 skunk ape. So I will be happy ether way. Just thought someone else might want to be the "first guy to get the new toy".


I understand graphics are really super important.
Did a spec sheet come with the 2012 board? please post.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I bid on it for $400, got beat out.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*This is how it all went down*

I have a friend that works a local outfitter, so I had him order the 2011 165W Skunk Ape. The board they sent was not right, so after some digging and a long holiday lib tech revealed to my guy this is the 2012 board. The following picks show the packaging it came in, but no spec sheet just a newer skunkape.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

I would ask Lib for the spec sheet. I would like to know if they have changed the sidecut.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*Im keeping it and the other one is on the way*

As you can see the 2012 is no longer on e bay. The more I looked at it the more I like it. Besides the 2011 I ordered won't be here in time for my tour of CO. that I'm leaving for at the end of next week. This board will be put to the test in the deepest pow I can find the in the two weeks I'm there. The main goal of the trip is to visit as many back country runs along with hitting four resorts within 2 or so hours from Denver. I will let it be known how the board fares.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I saw this board on saturday at Whistler.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

If that was a 2012 T.Rice, there would have been a bidding war. Oh well, that board is sick anyways.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*The Run Down Side By Side*

I was mistaken, the 2011 came in today!!! Both the 11 & 12 seem to be identical in every way other than the graphic. The picks below show the detail in both side by side.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*the mang trax*

this is a pic of the boards contact edge. See the waves sick right?


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*the two apes and a ghost prom queen princess*

close up of the ghost.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> I was mistaken, the 2011 came in today!!! Both the 11 & 12 seem to be identical in every way other than the graphic. The picks below show the detail in both side by side.


the second picture is awesome. What are you going to do with two?


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

my budy who got them for me is going to ride one and Ill ride the other for our deep powder sesions. I didn't pay for the second one, he did, or he is going to, ether way both are comeing with next fri.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2010)

hpfunk said:


> I was mistaken, the 2011 came in today!!! Both the 11 & 12 seem to be identical in every way other than the graphic. The picks below show the detail in both side by side.


How could you not ask Lib for the spec sheet. 
That's like buying a car base on the color alone. 
Do you know what the sidecut is on the 2012? 
It looks to be more mellow than the 2011. What are the tip and tail widths? Waist?


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

SilverSurfer said:


> How could you not ask Lib for the spec sheet.
> That's like buying a car base on the color alone.
> Do you know what the sidecut is on the 2012?
> It looks to be more mellow than the 2011. What are the tip and tail widths? Waist?


Calm down buddy its not like buying a car, its a $560 snowboard. The board was bought for riding deep pow, which is what this board was made for. I'm 220lbs and I like nice $#!6, and I wanted a second board for powder. So I did some research and found that the 165 SKUNK APE was the ticket (the graphics are tight to, but not the deciding factor). 
The second board was order by my jealous buddy who knew that I originally wanted the 2011. I don't think he could bare to see me on a nicer board than his, but now we should both handle the back country deep powder with relative ease.

The specs for the 2011 and 2012 are the same and you can find all of those numbers your looking for at the link below. Just click specs at the bottom of the pageSkunk Apes Lib Tech Snowboards

So there are the specs you wanted enjoy.:cheeky4:


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

*beat the ice storm home*

Just got back to Indy two nights ago, Drove iron man, strait from Denver 18hours to beat the ICE. I-70 is shut down from KC to STL and no available flights to INDY. I made it and my buddies who are flying r stuck:cheeky4:

Anyway, I tested out the sunk ape with six hard days of riding, and this is my review of this board.

1. If you are new to magnatrax give it a day or two to get used to it, once you feel out the edges you will be carving up anything you touch. I had been riding a flying V
2. Stiff!!! 
3. This board handled great and floated on the deep pow (8"-24") found at Vail and Winter Park on the first 4 days of riding.
4. The carving on the steep Ice we ran into at A-basin was effortless. But I guess ice boarding is kind of my thing here in Indiana
5. Takes a lick'n and keeps on tick'n. As stated before I live in Indy so tree runs and deep pow are two things I don't have extensive experience with. 4 days in doing nothing but fresh pow in the trees was supper sketch at first but a great way to learn, and possibley destroy a board and your body. So I think I Hit 100 trees on day one and 50 more on day two, then gaining confidence I hit way less trees but the ones I did were really hard. I kept expecting to look down and see a huge chunk of board missing or a bunch of chips. But the board had nothing out of the ordinary ware after 30+ ride hours.
6. Lots of pop!!! When the weather turned from snow to sun the Ice was out in the trees so we hit the park. The board preformed well even with the larger size. Big olies

:thumbsup:This board is everything I expected and more. I love this thing and I'm glad I kept It. :thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (Feb 17, 2011)

*First post, Ape Madness*

I just got my warranty replacement and got the 2012. Im 244/6'7" on the 180cm.

Im a noob, I ride mostley packed and ice (East) but this thing is astounding compared to the other stuff I've ridden.

I think the new graphics kill, not a fan of rotting corpses personally.


*IS* there any technical difference between this and the 2011? I guess Ill have to call Lib Tech.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

the LIB TECH rep told me that the 2010 and 2011 are the same in every way but the graphic.


----------



## hpfunk (Dec 29, 2010)

Huck Banzai said:


> I just got my warranty replacement and got the 2012. Im 244/6'7" on the 180cm.
> 
> Im a noob, I ride mostley packed and ice (East) but this thing is astounding compared to the other stuff I've ridden.


This board was built for dudes your size. The board should do great on pack or pow, once you get the feel of it.


----------

